# Back in the Game



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey folks,

Back in the Game after 8 years and thought I would chronical the build as I go.

Tank:
70g

DIY Sump:
40g breeder

Stand:
Combination of 2x4 and plywood
Now in the process of staining and finishing

Current projects

Sump:
DIY Baffles and return overflow/drain compartment
Glass is ordered!


























DIY Stand:

Now at the poly stage. 
Have matching doors but thinking of replacing with plexi doors with under mount lighting to showcase the sump


































Tank:
48x18x18

Still in storage. Will posts pics soon.

Future mixing station:

Just finished plumbing and carpentry. Moved on to electric. (basement has limited electrical and plumbing resources)










Its coming along slowly. Balancing work, a young family and life.

Special shout out to Saltmeup for sparking the itch again. It been fun thus far.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fache98 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Back in the Game after 8 years and thought I would chronical the build as I go.
> 
> ...


Good news. I picked up the glass baffles. Have them at my place. Just gotta get the silicone now!

Got more plumbing items from jj downs too.

Looks great and nice to see you posting the pics!! Kudos!


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Back in the Game - The Build*

Finished the sump baffle walls

GE 1 All Purpose Silicone


















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*welcome back*

hey there welcome back to the game ...... your build looks good and just to let u know its a good way to loose friends lol ,just ask my buddy jim that I got into it ... its an awesome feeling to have others to brain storm and talk about ideas ....
following the build 
tom


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm not a salt guy but I admire your work. Very clean and well done, I live in a condo and being able to build stuff in the basement is the one thing I miss about living in a house. I will be following your progress.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks Guys,appreciate the kind words. The basement has been clutch during this winter for sure. @tom g. 100%, great Hobby, easy to get lost in it. I'm hoping I can lost in it with the kids!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Very Professional handy work...All the very best and keep the pics coming...kids will love it...


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Update

Stand 90% complete.

Just need to give it a Polish to try and achieve that glass like finish.

Going to see a Guy about the acrylic sheets for the doors for the stand this week.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Back in the game*

Great looking stand. I just finished one of my own and had lots of fun building it. Good luck with the hobby.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yellowtang said:


> Great looking stand. I just finished one of my own and had lots of fun building it. Good luck with the hobby.


Thanks. Appreciate the kind words. I have been enjoying the build as well. Taking my time with it.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fache98 said:


> Thanks. Appreciate the kind words. I have been enjoying the build as well. Taking my time with it.


Looks great! Soon soon =)

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

QUESTION:

Got my Blue's and ballast out of storage. Mounted and tested. MH is next.










































I've had these Actinic's in storage brand new in the box for the past 12 years (never used) Does any body know if these would still be good or do I need to replace them? They still fire up as you can see from the pics


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Back in the game*

Looks good, I've also kept all my old equipment and 2 four foot coral life metal hoods with 250 watt bulbs. You can't find stuff like this anymore. Good luck with the build.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fache98 said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> Got my Blue's and ballast out of storage. Mounted and tested. MH is next.
> 
> ...


Keep it going!!! Fever fever

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Back in the Game - The Build*

UPDATE:

So I got back at it again. Here's what I have been up to.

Replaced my RO/DI filters and got me makin me some h2o.










Fitting the manifold together. Getting my scaping where I want it. Dry run....














































Pulled this beast out of storage. After speaking to a few peoples I started to realize really how archaic my lighting really is Lmao....was told that the t12 VHO's are not even being manufactured any more...quote "you should give them to the museum in Germany". Haha. Still laughing at that one..




























Manifold in and glued up










Return....piped,strapped, and glued up!










Electrical Just temporary till I can get a little cabinet set up.










plumed into the main stack for water changes.










Another shot of the fossils



















Hinges I picked worked out great.










Really happy with how the stand came out










Scaping is now epoxied and ready for the tank...maybe another piece or two



















Hoping to get it wet very soon.

Stay tuned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice work. Really like the stand.

Wondering whats going on with the plumbing? Looks like you installed a gate valve on the return beside the check valve, shouldn't that gate valve (if you want to have one on the return at all) be at the base of the pump glued into some flex pvc? That way you can control the flow from the sump instead of behind the tank.

I also don't see a gate valve on the drain, nor an emergency drain. Is there just one hole? Looks like a 3/4" return and 1" drain?


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

goobafish said:


> Nice work. Really like the stand.
> 
> Wondering whats going on with the plumbing? Looks like you installed a gate valve on the return beside the check valve, shouldn't that gate valve (if you want to have one on the return at all) be at the base of the pump glued into some flex pvc? That way you can control the flow from the sump instead of behind the tank.
> 
> I also don't see a gate valve on the drain, nor an emergency drain. Is there just one hole? Looks like a 3/4" return and 1" drain?


Thanks.

The placement of the gate valve was limited in the sump so I plumbed it behind.

The drain is the only piece not glued. Still need to pick up a gate valve for the drain and get it in and yes, there is only one hole... no emergency drain. Its 1 inch top and bottom


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fache98 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The placement of the gate valve was limited in the sump so I plumbed it behind.
> 
> The drain is the only piece not glued. Still need to pick up a gate valve for the drain and get it in and yes, there is only one hole... no emergency drain. Its 1 inch top and bottom


Whew. Thought you forgot the ball valve on the drain.

Nice progress clearly you've been hauling ass with your free time.

Almost there!!!!

Giddy up. Looks great!!


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Looking beautiful.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Progress updated:

Finally got back to it as life took over but thought I would post some progress. Added some livestock. I'm in my 4-5th week and parameters are doing well. Starting to get a nice algae growing on the new Marco rock. Hoping to get some critters in this weekend.

Begining of cycle:





































Added a couple of fishies. My wife and kids said we had to name them.... Lol, kids are so funny... Love some of the names ive heard so far...

(Mimi & Coco)










Some critters from the seeded Marco rock I got from Fragbox... Many thanks big M!










Second round of purchases:

Six Spot Sleeper (Casper)










Porcelain Crab (Mr. Crabs):










Cleaner Shrimp (Cheeky Chocolate):










Plus a Halloween Hermit Crab (Gary.... Really...)

Got my skimmer in... Old as shit but doing what it is supposed to do...










Had my first mishap.. First water change,, first equipment casualty... Heaters were placed to high, water level went below heaters.. Melted brackets and cracked in the tank... Thank goodness for safety override on the Eheim heaters.. So I threw them in the baffles and built a casing out of egg crate yo protect.. Been working well since










Little equipment hub:










Shot of it all:



















Coming along...


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

looks great 
could you or anyone tell me did you use a background if so what colour
today is decision day for me... before I put water in. I cant decide .
yes/no, white, blue, black,
hoping to hide the hardware and cables so Im pretty sure I want something.
what created this look. I must have it
any and all guidance will be welcomed and considered
many thanks to all


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

mensa said:


> looks great
> 
> could you or anyone tell me did you use a background if so what colour
> 
> ...


The backing is a thin blue film that goes on similar to window tinting. Remove the backing... Place on the back outside wall and remove air bubbles and smooth out with a credit card or scrapper. Becareful not to puncture the film and start from the middle and work your way to the edges. It would be easiest if your tank is empty and lay it down on its side. I got the film from a LFS. Big Als carries them too. Hope this helps


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Looking good Marco! 
Take a pic of your macro algea


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Davids gonna stop by for a visit today. If you up for it slide by. 
Grabbing the Clarke's and a kole tang


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Back In The Game*

Great looking tank!!!!! Those T-12's along with your m.h. give you a great looking light. Nice build.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

saltmeup said:


> Davids gonna stop by for a visit today. If you up for it slide by.
> Grabbing the Clarke's and a kole tang


Another time. Demolition day on the powder room. Ripping Everything down to the studs. Say hello to David for me.


----------

